# Lunch... The Hard Way



## PJM (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm not a big gull fan but they were the only thing active at the wildlife refuge yesterday.  So, I figured I'd practice my BIF skills.

1 - This one seems to have located something interesting, but a bit hard to get into.



_DSC0172 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

2 - Taking flight with his find.



_DSC0173 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

3 - Higher up he goes.



_DSC0178 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

4 - Did he lose it?  Nope, he's dropping it on the rocks below to crack it open.



_DSC0179 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

5 - Right on target.



_DSC0181 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

6 - Did it work?



_DSC0190 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

I guess we won't know.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice, interesting set, I think you did well on your bif shots, it's hard to capture any detail in them at distance and on the move.


----------



## PJM (Mar 29, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice, interesting set, I think you did well on your bif shots, it's hard to capture any detail in them at distance and on the move.


Thank you, Kirk.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 30, 2021)

I've seen crows employing the same tactics along our local shore too.  Interesting behaviour.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good set......


----------

